# eggs not layed



## Nasa (Jul 11, 2013)

my pigeons mate lots of times...but still the eggs are not being layed by the female pigeon...what can be the reason?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nasa said:


> my pigeons mate lots of times...but still the eggs are not being layed by the female pigeon...what can be the reason?


A few things can be happening, the hen could be just coming of age and not ready to lay yet, or they don't have a nest they like. Sometimes stress with uneven numbers or single birds causing trouble or over crowding can have a factor. Also look at nutrition , what they eat and if possible if they are carrying disease. Having the droppings tested for disease and worms is a good idea also. Sometimes too two males can pair up and even go through the mating ritual, but of course no eggs, but if you have more than one pair not laying I would say it is not that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All those things could be the reason. Do they have a nest box?


----------



## Homer simpson (Sep 1, 2013)

Can someone help me.....???? Plz..


The other day i caught feral pigeon couple......
They look like they are mates......
How do i know that they have yet reproduced or not.......


----------



## Homer simpson (Sep 1, 2013)

Someone plz help me..!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Homer simpson said:


> Can someone help me.....???? Plz..
> 
> 
> The other day i caught feral pigeon couple......
> ...



You don't know. But you need to start a new thread so others will see it. I'll PM you on how to do that.


----------

